# i need some input from y'all



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

my dad's wanting new rims n tires and i just want everyones opinion should he go with 27'' dirt devil xt or 27'' mudzillas about 50/50 between trail n mud we're leaning towards the dirt devils because of the price difference and we've had good luck with em on our 220 bayou but i would be grateful for the great opinions on this forum


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I may know someone that can hook you up with like brand new Dirt Devils mounted on 4/110 rims. If you're interested, PM me for details. 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5041


----------



## T-Money (Feb 3, 2010)

have u thought about zillas they are very light and they will surprise you in the mud and smooth on the trail


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

I dont know if he's worried about the ride, but mudzillas ride pretty rough, just as rough as backs or laws IMO. Has he considered mud bugs or gbc gators?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

If those are the 2 tires he's considering, I'd go with the Dirt Devils... My buddy has some on his Praire 360 and he goes everywhere... I'm not impressed with Mudzillas, but the Zillas perform pretty good for an "all terrain" type tire, and they are extremely light...


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

we have rode gators before on a friends quad and we weren't too impressed and he doens't want the mud bugs but i'll show him the zillas and see what he thinks cuz he doesn't want a rough ride so the mudzillas are outta the quesiton then.. thanks everyone for the input i'll post tomorrow and let ya know what he decides on and one last question.. if we go with the devils or zillas in a 27inch will he needa clutch kit or are they light enough that it wont make much of a difference and btw they'll be mounted on either ss212 or slasher b6s


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

derk said:


> I dont know if he's worried about the ride, but mudzillas ride pretty rough, just as rough as backs or laws IMO. Has he considered mud bugs or gbc gators?


He suggested "Zilla's" which are not the same us "mudzilla's". Its a completely different tire.

And I agree if you want something a little more suitable for mud but will still do well on the trail, the zilla's are great tires. But if your not that concearned with being in a lot of mud then the dirt devils or something similar might be a better tire for him.


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

yeah he's not gonna be like me he'll go through it if it's in the way but he wont go look for it like me lol :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha... Then I think he'd be more happy with something more trail oriented then. The dirt devil xt should be a pretty good tire for him.


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

i like the zillas too and they're around hte same price as the devils but we've had great luck with the devils on a 220 bayou... do the zillas runs small like the mudzillas? and do the devils run smaller or no....... sorry to pick y'alls brians so much lol i'm just glad i find a great forum like this to help me out thanks everyone


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Here ya go Seth

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=yamahalugchart


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

just for information purposes, another plug of the tire weight charts

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=tireweightchart


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

wow i can't believe how light the zillas are.. so he probably wouldn't needa clutch kit if he went with those


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> He suggested "Zilla's" which are not the same us "mudzilla's". Its a completely different tire.


Right, i've had both the zillas and the mudzillas. I was just going off of the OP when he stated he was between Dirt devils and 27" mudzillas.

The zilla's are good all around tires for sure. They ride pretty smooth and clean out decent with a little wheel speed in the mud.


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

my dad decided on the zilla's with slasher b6 rims so now i'm just lookin through website that actually have the zillas in stock and which one's the cheapest


----------

